# Dry Skin (Feet)



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Hi All 

I wanted to know if my "Teallie" was fine,
anyway I came across some horrible German Site with Poor deformed birds going through a "Scaly Discease" I never knew about this till I was surfing through the net for "Vitakraft Fruiti Sticks" anyway I know "Teallie" hasn't got this discease but he is looking quite dry on his nose and especially his feet I don't know if this is normal for Cockatiels but he does rub his beak alot on the cuttlefish which makes his beak all white,

I was wondering if there was something I could get to spray on his feet im probaly worrying about nothing but after seeing that site it makes me wonder now if his tootsies are ok 

Look at the photo of him it's hard to get a shot of his 
feet cos he wont let me touch him lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Have they just started geting dry? I would give him a nice misting with water. Some people also mix aloe juice and water to help with dry skin aswell. I would keep an eye on him and if he seems to be getting worse, I would take him in for a check up.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

100% real Aloe Vera should fix it. Try filling a spray bottle with four parts pure water and one part Aloe Vera.

If your house is really dry that could be something else too that caused it.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

His feet have always been like it since ive had it,
its just that cos I came across that horrible Scaly it made me raise the alarm bells to ask! I have been spraying him I did him the other day he really doesn't like it but he is getting used to it as he will wonder of when had enough!

his nose looks abit odd ive never notice this before but one of his nostrils has more a hole then the other one, Sandy does preen him so I guess it might be dead skin or something, im just gunna keep a eye on him it could be a earlier injury or maybe he was born with it who knows


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I know Monroe has had dry feet before and I thought it might be those kind of mites, but it was just dry skin. I'm sure aloe would work, my vet gave me buck mountain wound balm to use because it's all natural and I've had to use it for other things on him. I hope his feet get better.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I put Aloe vera a small drop (Say amount you get from a handwash)
into the mister and sprayed his feet he didn't approve of it at first but in the end he sat there whilst I wet his feet and his body, he looked pretty relieved, his feet aren't white as much now, I may have been just getting in a panic over nothing,
it could of been the cuttlefish that was making his feet white and his beak, he does seem to climb up it lmao the silly old goat lol!


----------

